# marineland magnum 350



## mrallergies (Jun 28, 2008)

this filter has not stopped making this ridiculous rattling noise since i started running it! *** cleaned it a million times, the only thing i can think of is that somethings wrong with the impeller. i asked the guy who owns the lfs that i bought it from and hes just said to clean it! i was wondering if anyone else has this filter and is experiencing the same thing as me, and if anyone knows what i should do. thanks


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We just got one of these a week ago. I love it. Dead silent.

Do you have the in and out hose on right (not mixed up)? I found if you run it, then unplug it, it'll burp itself. Are the gaskets on both ends of the filter media in place? Is the bottom switch/lock thingy set to "on"?

Other than that, I would say that yours is defective. Maybe drag it in to the LFS to show them?

-Ryan


----------



## csnaspuck (May 28, 2008)

I just starting hearing the same noise in mine and came on the forum to look for solutions. This is my second 350 in 3 months. The first one had the motor burn out and now this one is making noise. I had a 240 for over 2 years and have had no problems but these 350s are getting on my nerves.

The only thing I can think of is I switched to sand substrate and some of that might be getting into the impellar. Could that be the problem? Please help two people for the price of one. Thanks


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Magnums are great except for that noise problem.

I just posted about this problem and was given the hint to wipe some Vaseline on the magnet. Since I did this it has not made a single sound and I also just maintenanced it again with todays water change. Flawless!

It is caused by either dirt in the housing ( look at the magnet and you will see the fine grooves dug in ) or air that will eventually make its way out.


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

I just posted another thread about problems with this thing. I inherited it along with a second one for parts. It has been a piece of junk from the beginning. What a pain in the butt climbing under the tank and trying to disconnect hoses and trying to change filter media. And yes, its noisy.

I got so sick of carbon media and making a mess everywhere and trying to work with that flimsy plastic sleeve, that I switched to a micron filter. Now, after only a few weeks it isn't moving a drop. I've rinsed and scrubbed the filter like crazy. I just don't get it. I'll never, ever, buy one of these things.

ANyone else using a micron filter that can tell me how a filter that supposedly never needs to be replaced could be plugged solid? If you think I'm a tad frustrated, you're right..


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

> I just posted another thread about problems with this thing. I inherited it along with a second one for parts. It has been a piece of junk from the beginning. What a pain in the butt climbing under the tank and trying to disconnect hoses and trying to change filter media. And yes, its noisy.
> 
> I got so sick of carbon media and making a mess everywhere and trying to work with that flimsy plastic sleeve, that I switched to a micron filter. Now, after only a few weeks it isn't moving a drop. I've rinsed and scrubbed the filter like crazy. I just don't get it. I'll never, ever, buy one of these things.
> 
> ANyone else using a micron filter that can tell me how a filter that supposedly never needs to be replaced could be plugged solid? If you think I'm a tad frustrated, you're right..


The Magnum gets some of the best ratings out. It really seems as if either keeping fish or using canisters is not for you dude.

The magnum is the easiest to maintenance and use.

I read the other post also. Why would you need to boil it in bleach? What could that honestly have done?

The quick release also makes for such a simple disconnection of those hoses, man it takes about 3 minutes to do mine and if you think the carbon basket is a mess.... :lol: :lol: :lol: It really wont get better.

As far as the Micron cartridge, you are dead wrong. The cartridge needs to be replaced or cleaned and I don't recall it ever stating that it should not. It collects the finest particles of dirt and dust to polish your water. Once it is finally clogged you should have a sparkling clean tank and the cartridge gets soaked in bleach and then soaked in a bucket of water and dechlorinator. Once the carbon becomes exhausted that needs to be replaced as well, nowhere does it state that it all lasts for ever it just lasts longer. I really think it is starting to sound as if you have a very dirty aquarium with lots of dust floating around causing the impeller noise and a very quickly clogged Micron.

And that is my .02.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got to agree with JWerner here!

Count your blessings - I'm surprised that without a drop of water flowing out of the canister that you didn't burn the motor up. If the micron cartridge was that clogged, I might have just tossed it and bought another one. :lol:


----------

